#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > BTech News & Tech Updates >  >  IGNOU B.Ed. Counseling January 2013

## Engineering_Updates

IGNOU has announced the B.Ed. admission counseling for January 2013 session for the Regional Centre Siliguri.

Merit List

http://www.ignou.ac.in/upload/Announcement/Merit%20List.doc

Counselling Schedule

http://www.ignou.ac.in/upload/Announcement/Counselling%20Schedule.doc

Documents Required for Admission

http://www.ignou.ac.in/upload/Announcement/Documents%20Required%20for%20Admission.doc

Practice Teaching Format

http://www.ignou.ac.in/upload/Announcement/Practice%20Teaching%20Format.doc

Affidavit
http://www.ignou.ac.in/upload/Announcement/Affidavit.doc

Bachelor of Education (B.Ed) Program

The eligibility criterion for the B.Ed program is a Bachelors or higher degree from a recognized university.   Candidates with Two years full-time regular teaching experience on temporary/permanent basis as Primary/Graduate/Post-Graduate Teachers in Primary, Secondary/Higher/Senior secondary school recognized by the central or a state government or a union territory are eligible to take admission. The Minimum Duration is 2 Years and Maximum Duration is 4 Years. There is no age bar.

The aim of the Program is:

Systematise experiences and strengthen the professional competency of in-service teachers.

Imbibe the knowledge and develop understanding of various methods and approaches of organizing learning experiences of secondary school students.

Develop skills required in selection and organizing learning experiences.

Understand the nature of the learner and of learning processes.

Develop skills involved in dealing with the academic and personal problems of learners.

Acquire knowledge and develop understanding about the various procedures and techniques of    evaluation and their classroom application.

Develop skills involved in selecting, developing and using evaluation tools.

Provide knowledge and develop understanding about various aspects of school management.

Develop competencies for organizing various instructional and student-support activities.

Develop an appreciation of the role of the teacher in the prevailing socio-cultural and political context in general, and the educationa1 system in particular. 

Source - www.ignou.ac.in





  Similar Threads: B.Ed. II Phase Counseling January 2013 of IGNOU TECHFEST 2013 IIT Bombay, Maharashtra 3rd - 5th January IGNOU announces OPENMAT-XXXIII 2013 Exam Dates Applicants can correct mistakes in JEE application form in January 2013 Technovanza  2013,  6-8th  January 2013

----------

